# Steelhead reel advice



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Looking for some advice on a reasonably priced steelhead reel. Won't be used often so hoping to find a nice reel that won't break the bank.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Pflueger President


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Price point?


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

50 to 75 dollars is where I would like to be around. I have to outfit 4 rods for the kids.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I Like penn reels. they have the fierce 2 which is right in that price range.


----------



## BDuff1234 (Jan 18, 2016)

I would second the Pflueger President, or really any Pflueger reel. I use a few Pflueger Trions for my steelhead setups ($40 each) and they work great and have had no problems with them at all. 

However I guess we should also clarify what type of reel you are looking for to better suggest what will fit your needs, spinning, baitcaster, etc.?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

These reels haven't been made since 1977, but there are still plenty good ones left to be found @ Ebay. And they have the best drags for the money, you can find in a spinning reel. I've got a great working collection of them. They don't cast as far as more modern reels, but that drag will help your kids land more Steelhead they hook. Guaranteed. Really nice versions of these typically sell for $100 - $125, but you can find scratched models for less. Any decent reel repair place can clean, and adjust them forever. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zebco-3-Ca...634512?hash=item33fbba7b10:g:CYQAAOSw7thcAxgn


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks I will take a look at all of them.


----------



## Joshw (Nov 23, 2018)

I like penn as well (i run a penn conflict) but for the price. I like the lew's and then one3. These are my three go to reels.


----------



## Burz (Feb 4, 2018)

I third the president. I've been using the 2500. 3000 would probably be ideal


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

I use the Shimano Sahara 2500 on one of my set ups. That reel is in that price range. I prefer them to the Penns. Had several Penn battles and they just don't last. 

The biggest thing is making sure you have a smooth drag. If the drag pressure changes or chatters as line is peeling out then you need to look at servicing or replacing the drag washers. Doesn't matter if your reel is $40 or $400.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Ray Duve said:


> Looking for some advice on a reasonably priced steelhead reel. Won't be used often so hoping to find a nice reel that won't break the bank.


Daiwa SS Tournament 1300. Most reliable drag and rugged reel available for around $100. I own 6 of them. Lots of river rats swear by them. They work great for inshore saltwater fishing as well. 

If you're into old-school and can find them on craiglist or whatever - The Shakespere Sigmas were an unbelievable reel/drag for under $40, but they quite making them like 20+ yr ago.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

That's interesting you you mentioned the Sigma reels. I have 4 of them that I was going to sell on ebay. Never considered them but I will give them a try.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

If you already have some Sigmas, clean them, oil them and have at it. Great reels for this. If you should buy new, the President is a good reel, I have a couple of the ultra light series (25?). Anyways, I also have a Shakespeare STX that is really nice, and not expensive at all. Nice smooth drag, almost as good as the old Cardinal Series. Lots of reels to pick from, but start by using your Sigmas.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I like the old Swedish made Abu Pro Max and Black Max 3600 reels for steelhead. They come up frequently on eBay for $30-ish. They were Abu's answer to the Shimano Calcutta, featuring a one piece aluminum frame, recessed reel seat, and free floating spool. Sadly, they haven't been made in 25 years. Those reels were sold with a lifetime warranty and replacement parts are very easy to get, plus they're easy to service. They're very good reels for casting light lures. I like to loosen the spool tension knob until there's a little side to side play and bomb 3/16oz Hot n Tots to the holes.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been running the Presidents for years and have no complaints.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Right now Tackle Direct have these on sale for $25.00



*Quantum TH40 Throttle Spinning Reel*


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Watch the Quatums. They had issues with the magnetic anti reverse not working in the cold, or with the slightest dirtiness. Don't buy them anymore because of it, so maybe they fixed the problem. Have some expensive Quantums that suck!


----------

